# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  لماذا التطهير بالماء والثلج والبرد لابن تيمية وابن عثيمين

## أم البراء وعائشة

*لماذا التطهير بالماء والثلج والبرد لابن تيمية وابن عثيمين*

 أخبرنا إسحق بن إبراهيم قال: 
 أنبأنا جرير عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت:
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
 [اللهم اغسل خطاياي بماء الثلج والبرد ونق قلبي من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس]
سئل شيخ الإسلام عن معنى دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

 " الّلهُمَّ طَهِّرْنِى مِنْ خطاياي بِالمَاءِ وَالثَّلْجِ وَالْبَرَدِ ".

 كيف يطهر الخطايا بذلك؟ 
 وما فائدة التخصيص بذلك؟
 وقوله فى لفظ آخر "والماء البارد" والحار أبلغ في الإنقاء؟.

 «فقال رحمه الله تعالى» 
 الخطايا توجب للقلب حرارة ونجاسة وضعفا، فيرتخي القلب وتضطرم فيه نار الشهوة وتنجسه
 فإن الخطايا والذنوب له بمنزلة الحطب الذى يمد النار ويوقدها ولهذا كلما كثرت الخطايا اشتدت نار القلب وضعفه،..
 والماء يغسل الخبث ويطفئ النار،..
 فإن كان باردا أورث الجسم صلابة وقوة، فإن كان معه ثلج وبرد كان أقوى فى التبريد وصلابة الجسم وشدته، فكان أذهب لأثر الخطايا.
 هذا معنى كلامه، وهو محتاج إلى مزيد بيان وشرح

 فاعلم أن هاهنا أربعة أمور: 

 أمران حسيان، وأمران معنويان
 فالنجاسة التي تزول بالماء هي ومزيلها حسيان ..
 وأثر الخطايا التي تزول بالتوبة والاستغفار هي ومزيلها معنويان ..
 وصلاح القلب وحياته ونعيمه لا يتم إلا بهذا وهذا
 فذكر النبي صلى الله تعالى عليه وآله وسلم من كل شطر قسما نبه به على القسم الآخر
 فتضمن كلامه الأقسام الأربعة في غاية الاختصار، وحسن البيان. كما في حديث الدعاء بعد الوضوء:
 ." اللّهُمَّ اجعلني مِنَ التَّوَّابِينَ واجعلني مِنَ المُتَطَهِّرِين  َ "
 فإنه يتضمن ذكر الأقسام الأربعة...


 ومن كمال بيانه صلى الله تعالى عليه وآله وسلم، وتحقيقه لما يخبر به، ويأمر به 
 تمثيله الأمر المطلوب المعنوي بالأمر المحسوس
 وهذا كثير في كلامه
 فنبه صلى الله تعالى عليه وآله وسلم بقوله:
 "اللهُمَّ طهرني مِنْ خطاياي بِالمَاءِ وَالثَّلْجِ وَالبَرَدِ"
 على شدة حاجة البدن والقلب إلى ما يطهرهـما ويبردهـما ويقويهما
 وتضمن دعاؤه سؤال هذا وهذا
 « وقد أورد مسلم في صحيحه »
 كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إذا كبر في الصلاة ، سكت هنية قبل أن يقرأ 
 فقلت: يا رسول الله ! بأبي أنت وأمي ! أرأيت سكوتك بين التكبير والقراءة، ما تقول ؟
 قال " أقول: اللهم ! باعد بيني وبين خطاياي كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب 
 اللهم ! نقني من خطاياي كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس 
 اللهم ! اغسلني من خطاياي بالثلج والماء والبرد " 
 الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 598
 خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح
 فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يستفتح صلاته بهذا الدعاء



 « يقول الشيخ ابن عثيمين في شرحه لهذا الحديث » 

 « اللَّهُمَّ باعِدْ بيني وبين خَطَايَاي كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب « 
 ومعناه: أنه سأل الله أن يُباعد بينه وبين خطاياه؛ كما باعَدَ بين المشرقِ والمغربِ
 والمباعدة بين المشرق والمغرب هو غاية ما يبالغ فيه النَّاسُ
 فالنَّاسُ يبالغون في الشيئين المتباعدين إمَّا بما بين السماء والأرض، وإما بما بين المشرقِ والمغربِ
 ومعنى « باعِدْ بيني وبين خَطَاياي 
 أي: باعِدْ بيني وبين فِعلِها بحيث لا أَفْعَلُها، وباعِدْ بيني وبين عقوبِتها
 وقوله: « اللَّهُمَّ نقِّني مِن خطاياي كما يُنقَّى الثوبُ الأبيضُ مِن الدَّنس 
 هذه الجملةُ تدلُّ على أنَّ المرادَ بذلك الخطايا التي وقعت منه، لأنه قال:
 « نقِّني منها كما يُنقَّى الثوبُ الأبيضُ مِن الدَّنس »
 أي: كما يُغسل الثوبُ الأبيضُ إذا أصابه الدَّنس فيرجع أبيض،وإنما ذَكَرَ الأبيضَ
 لأن الأبيض هو أشدُّ ما يؤثِّر فيه الوسخ؛ بخلاف الأسود
 ولهذا في أيام الشتاء الثياب السوداء تبقى شهراً أو أكثر
 لكن الأبيض لا يبقى أسبوعاً إلا وقد تدنَّسَ

 فلهذا قال: « كما يُنقَّى الثوبُ الأبيضُ مِن الدَّنَسِ« 
 وهذا ظاهرٌ أنه في الذُّنوب التي فَعَلَهَا يُنقَّى منها، وبعد التنقية قال
 «اللَّهُمَّ اغسلْنِي مِن خطاياي بالماءِ والثَّلجِ والبَرَدِ«
 إذاً؛ فالذي يظهر: أنَّ الجملةَ الأُولى في المباعدة،
 أي: أن لا أفعلَ الخطايا، ثم إن فَعلتُها فنقِّني منها، ثم أزِلْ آثارَها بزيادة التطهير بالماء والثَّلجِ والبَرَدِ
 فالماء لا شَكَّ أنه مطهِّرٌ، لكن الثَّلجُ والبَرَدُ مناسبته هنا أنَّ الذُّنوب آثارها العذابُ بالنَّارِ
 والنَّارُ حارَّة، و الحرارةُ يناسبها في التنقية منها الشيء البارد، فالماء فيه التنظيف، والثَّلجُ والبَرَدُ فيهما التبريدُ.

 مرجع الموضوع
 كتاب / إغاثة اللهفان من مصائد الشيطان ..لابن القيم الجوزية
 و شرح الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

حرمت أناملك عن النار.

جزاكِ الله خيرا وبارك فيكِ ونفع بك.

أسأل الله أن يغفر لنا ولكم ويرحمنا ويعافنا ويعفو عنا ويغسلنا من الذنوب والخطايا بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقنا منها كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> جزاك الله خيرا


واياكم اختي الفاضله

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> حرمت أناملك عن النار.
> 
> جزاكِ الله خيرا وبارك فيكِ ونفع بك.
> 
> أسأل الله أن يغفر لنا ولكم ويرحمنا ويعافنا ويعفو عنا ويغسلنا من الذنوب والخطايا بالماء والثلج والبرد ونقنا منها كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.


ما أجمل الدعاء اللهم آمين جمعا ويحرم جلودنا كامله على النار
بوركتِ أخيتي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

أصل القول في الركوع والسجود

كشف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الستارة ، والناس صفوف خلف أبي بكر .  فقال " أيها الناس ! إنه لم يبق من مبشرات النبوة إلا الرؤيا الصالحة يراها  المسلم . أو ترى له . ألا وإني نهيت أن أقرأ القرآن راكعا أو ساجدا . فأما  الركوع فعظموا فيه الرب عز وجل . وأما السجود فاجتهدوا في الدعاء . فقمن  أن يستجاب لكم " . 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 479
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لما نزل قوله تعالى: {فسبح باسم ربك  العظيم} [الواقعة] قال: اجعلوها في الركوع وكذلك {سبح اسم ربك الأعلى}  [الأعلى: 1] قال: اجعلوها في السجود.
الراوي: عقبة بن عامر المحدث: ابن عثيمين - المصدر: شرح مسلم لابن عثيمين - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/140
خلاصة حكم المحدث: حسن 





أصل التشهد :

علمني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم التشهد كفي بين كفيه كما يعلمني السورة  من القرآن : التحيات لله والصلوات والطيبات ، السلام عليك أيها النبي  ورحمة الله وبركاته ، السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين ، أشهد أن لا  إله إلا الله ، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله ، وهو بين ظهرانيهم ، فلما قبض  قلنا : السلام على النبي 
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: السنن الكبرى للبيهقي - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/138
خلاصة حكم المحدث: محفوظ 


كنا نقول : التحية في الصلاة ، ونسمي ، ويسلم بعضنا على بعض ، فسمعه رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : قولوا التحيات لله ، والصلوات والطيبات ،  السلام عليك أيها النبي ورحمة الله وبركاته ، السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله  الصالحين ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله ، فإنكم  إذا فعلتم ذلك ، فقد سلمتم على كل عبد لله صالح ، في السماء والأرض . 
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1202
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 



كنا نقول في الصلاة : السلام على الله ، السلام على فلان ، فقال لنا النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم : ( إن الله هو السلام ، فإذا قعد أحدكم في  الصلاة فليقل : التحيات لله - إلى قوله - الصالحين ، فإذا قالها أصاب كل  عبد لله في السماء والأرض صالح ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ، وأشهد أن محمدا  عبده ورسوله ، ثم يتخير من الثناء ما شاء ) . 
الراوي: عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6328
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [صحيح] 




أصل الصلاة الابراهيمية :

أتانا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن في مجلس سعد بن عبادة . فقال له  بشير بن سعد : أمرنا الله تعالى أن نصلي عليك . يا رسول الله ! فكيف نصلي  عليك ؟ قال فسكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . حتى تمنينا أنه لم يسأله .  ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " قولوا : اللهم ! صل على محمد وعلى  آل محمد . كما صليت على آل إبراهيم . وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد . كما  باركت على آل إبراهيم . في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد . والسلام كما قد علمتم "  .         
                                                                                       __________________

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

بارك الله فيك اختي أم البراء وجزيت الجنة وأحببت أن أضيف الناحية العلمية في الموضوع لتتم الفائدة ....
لماذا نقول اللهم اغسلنا من خطايانا بالماء والثلج والبرد ؟


قال الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم " {وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى }النجم4
من الأدعية المأثورة عن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ رضي الله عنها ‏قالت ‏
‏كان النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ (‏يقول ‏ ‏اللهم اغسل خطاياي بماء الثلج والبرد ونق قلبي من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من ‏ ‏الدنس ) سنن ابن ماجة.
وفي رواية أخرى‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏قالت ‏كان النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول ‏ (‏اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتنة النار وعذاب النار وفتنة القبر وعذاب القبر وشر فتنة الغنى وشر فتنة الفقر اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر فتنة ‏ ‏المسيح الدجال ‏ ‏اللهم اغسل قلبي بماء الثلج والبرد ونق قلبي من الخطايا كما نقيت الثوب الأبيض من الدنس وباعد بيني وبين خطاياي كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكسل والمأثم والمغرم ‏) صحيح البخاري(5900)

هذا الدعاء نردده دائما و لكننا لا نعلم الحقيقة العلمية التي تكمن في كلماته.

فالماء الذي اختصه الله تعالى بقضية الخلق في قوله تعالى " و جعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي " - سورة الأنبياء آية رقم (30) - له إعجازا آخر في قدرته على التنظيف و إذابة المواد و سأذكر بعض خواص الماء :-

فهو يتكون من ذرتين هيدروجين مرتبطة مع ذرة واحدة من الأكسجين برابطة تساهمية قطبية هذه القطبية ( الناتجة عن فرق السالبية الكهربائية بين ذرات الهيدروجين و الأكسجين ) تعمل على تجميع جزيئات الماء بواسطة روابط هيدروجينية ضعيفة تكسبه خصائص فريدة عن المركبات المشابهة له في التركيب و تسبب تغيرات في خواصه الفيزيائية فدرجة غليانه مرتفعة 100° س و التوتر السطحي له كبير و غيرها من الخواص..


فالماء الذي اختصه الله تعالى بقدرة كبيرة على إذابة المواد و الذي يسمى" بالمذيب العام " له قدرة كبيرة على إذابة كثير من المواد الأيونية حيث أن جزيئات الماء القطبية تهاجم بلورة المركب إذا كان أيونيا فيعزل ايوناته المتجاذبة داخل الشبيكة البلورية و تنشأ قوى تجاذب بين جزيئات الماء القطبية و الأيونات حيث تتغلب على قوى التجاذب بين الأيونات في البلورة فتنتشر المادة المذابة بين جزيئات الماء ..

هذا الدعاء شبه الذنوب و الخطايا بالأوساخ التي ينظفها الماء، فكيف تحدث عملية التنظيف بالماء ؟

عندما تعلق البقع و الأوساخ بالثوب تحدث قوى جذب بين القماش و الأوساخ تسمى علميا بقوى الالتصاق والماء الذي اختصه الله تعالى بقدرة كبيرة على إذابة المواد بسبب الخاصية القطبية وخاصية التوتر السطحي له والتي تساعده في التغلغل داخل خيوط القماش (بالخاصية الشعرية ) فيخترق البقعة و يبلل القماش و بالتالي يذيب الأوساخ بعزل ايوناتها عن بعضها فتضعف قوى التجاذب بينها إذا كانت من النوع الذي يذوب في الماء.

أما إذا كانت البقع دهنية ولا تذوب في الماء فان الماء ينقطع على شكل كرات ولا يبلل سطح النسيج لان قوى الالتصاق بين الماء و البقع اقل من قوى التماسك بين جزيئات الماء. لذلك يمكن غسلها بالماء و الصابون حيث إن محلول الصابون يقلل التوتر السطحي للماء فينتشر محلول الصابون على الدهون و يتفاعل معها مكونا مستحلباً دهنياً و تزداد قوى التجاذب بين الماء و البقع فتترك الأوساخ السطح العالقة به ..ولكن الدعاء أشار إلى طريقة أخرى للتنظيف وهي الثلج فكيف يكون الثلج وسيلة للتنظيف؟



كلنا نعلم أن
الماء عندما يتجمد يصبح ثلجا عند درجة الصفر المئوي و تتغير طريقة ارتباط الجزيئات فتصبح مثل حلقة البنزين.. فهناك بعض الأوساخ التي لا تزول بالماء أو بالماء و الصابون و ذلك لان قوى الالتصاق بين هذه البقع و القماش تكون كبيرة مثل بقع الشمع أو العلك على القماش.


فعند وضع قطعة من الثلج عليها فان البرودة تعمل على تقارب جزيئات هذه المادة ( تنكمش ) فتقل قوى الالتصاق بينها و بين القماش مما يؤدي إلى انفصالها ( و يمكن لكل منا تجربة ذلك في منزله ) .

أما البرد فهو يتكون عند درجة حرارة اقل من الصفر المئوي فإذا كانت هناك أوساخ مستعصية فان البرد يعمل عل انكماش جزيئات هذه الأوساخ بدرجة اكبر من الثلج فتنفصل و تزول.

هذا الدعاء الذي شبه الخطايا بالأوساخ التي يجب غسلها بالماء و التي لا تزول بالماء يزيلها الثلج و التي لا تزول بالثلج يزيلها البرد، حتى لا يبقى شيء من خطايا الإنسان .

وقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث آخر ( أرأيتم لو أن نهرا بباب أحدكم يغتسل منه كل يوم خمس مرات هل يبقى من ‏ ‏درنه ‏ ‏شيء قالوا لا يبقى من درنه شيء قال فذلك مثل الصلوات الخمس يمحو الله بهن الخطايا)( رواه البخاري )
وهذا دليل آخر على أن الماء وسيلة تنظيف من الأوساخ والذنوب .

وهنالك الكثير من الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة التي تتحدث عن الوضوء وأهميته في غسل الخطايا والذنوب.

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال " ألا أدلكم على مايمحو الله به الخطايا ويرفع الدرجات , قالو : بلى يا رسول الله , قال : اسباغ الوضوء على المكاره وكثرة الخطا الى المساجد وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة فذالكم الرباط " رواه مسلم .
هذا الحديث يبين أن الخطايا يمحوها الله بماء الوضوء .

وعن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أيضا أنه قال: (إذا توضأ العبد المسلم أو المؤمن فغسل وجهه خرج من وجهه كل خطيئة نظر إليها بعينيه مع الماء أو مع آخر قطرة ماء فإذا غسل يديه خرج من يداه كل خطيئة كان بطشها بيداه مع الماء أو آخر قطرة ماء فإذا غسل رجليه خرجت كل خطيئة مشتها رجلاه مع الماء أو مع آخر قطرة ماء حتى يخرج نقيا من الذنوب ) رواه مسلم

وفي حديث آخر (من توضأ فأحسن الوضوء خرجت خطاياه من جسده حتى تخرج من تحت أظافره) رواه مسلم


فسـبحان مـن علـم النبـي عليه الصلاة والسلام هــذه الحقيقــــة العلميـــــة.

نستطيع القول إن الماء والثلج والبرد هي حالات فيزيائية للماء لها قدرة كبيرة على التنظيف ولكل منها ميكانيكية خاصة في التنظيف .

*******************

أســأل اللــه تعــالى أن يغسلنــي و إيــاكم مــن خطايانـا بالمــاء و الثلــج و البــرد آمين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

بارك الله لي فيك اختي أم تقى

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

نفع المولى بك غاليتي

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> نفع المولى بك غاليتي


واياكم أخيتي بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم

----------

